# Who do you think will win, Mayweather or Pacquiao?



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

They fight on May 2nd, they should have fought at least 3 times already but whatever.

It will be a great match, Pacman is a super offensive fighter, while Money loves to fight defensively. 

I think Mayweather is going to win, but either way I hope one of them gets Knocked Out.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Cesspool said:


> They fight on May 2nd, they should have fought at least 3 times already but whatever.
> 
> It will be a great match, *Pacman is a super offensive fighter, while Money loves to fight defensively.*
> 
> I think Mayweather is going to win, but either way I hope one of them gets Knocked Out.



_What?_

Did you mean Manny loves to fight defensively? And if you did, then Manny Pacman loves to fight both offensively and defensively? I'm just confused.

But I think Manny would win.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Miharu said:


> _What?_
> 
> Did you mean Manny loves to fight defensively? And if you did, then Manny Pacman loves to fight both offensively and defensively? I'm just confused.
> 
> But I think Manny would win.


Money is Mayweather's nickname.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Cesspool said:


> Money is Mayweather's nickname.


Ooooh, really? Interesting - thanks for letting me know!

I think Pacman's losing his touch though.. he used to be quite 'unbeatable' but now.. not as much anymore.


----------



## Brovolone (Mar 27, 2015)

M_aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa_yweather


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

Pacman. Mayweather is nothing but a pussy. He was pretty much pressured into this fight.

Plus, since he's still undefeated unlike Pacman, the pressure's all on him now.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm loving that it's all ladies posting in this thread.


----------



## IIIIII (Oct 2, 2013)

HoldenCawffled said:


> Pacman. Mayweather is nothing but a pussy. He was pretty much pressured into this fight.
> 
> Plus, since he's still undefeated unlike Pacman, the pressure's all on him now.


Not really, word is Mayweather acatually followed Manny to his room in his hotel in Vegas and pressured him about the fight, both of them have been wanting this for a minute but the promoters have been putting it off to make more $$.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

mayweather, a better overall boxer
plus he knows how to win


----------



## IIIIII (Oct 2, 2013)

It's too close to call, here it is you have one the greatest offensive pressure fighters in history, and also one of the greatest defensive fighters in history, ready to go. It's too close to call imho. We are about to witness boxing history being made, this fight is going to be talked about for years to come. I'm happy we are going to get to see this event!


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't like manlet fighting. I wish I lived in the time of the heavyweights. Ali, Foreman, Frazier.


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I don't like manlet fighting. I wish I lived in the time of the heavyweights. Ali, Foreman, Frazier.


Meanwhile having a manlet as your avatar. :wink:


----------



## MajTom (Jun 18, 2013)

I HATE Mayweather. I completely and utterly loathe him. However, I can't deny that he may very well be the most technically sound boxer in the history of the sport. I think he's going to clown Pacman for 15 rounds and take the decision.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I don't like manlet fighting. I wish I lived in the time of the heavyweights. Ali, Foreman, Frazier.


i did and tyson is still my favorite


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Mayweather by counter-KO, or Manny by (pardon me while I affix this handy tin-foil hat) BS decision.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Tyson will run in and bite both their ears off. :crazy:


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

I got my money on Pacquiao


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I don't like manlet fighting. I wish I lived in the time of the heavyweights. Ali, Foreman, Frazier.


Heavyweight fighting is slow, boring, and predictable. 

Pound for pound, the greatest fighters are always going to be ~155 lbs.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Cesspool said:


> Heavyweight fighting is slow, boring, and predictable.
> 
> Pound for pound, the greatest fighters are always going to be ~155 lbs.


Pound for pound was invented as fantasy to create a place where the smaller guys could actually beat the bigger guys. Some heavyweight most people never heard of, would squash Mayweather like a bug. I think the lower weight classes are more predictable. The heavier guys are more likely to KO each other. There is usually more action in the lighter weight classes, but there is less drama because one guy is less likely to get finished suddenly and brutally.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Cesspool said:


> Heavyweight fighting is slow, boring, and predictable.
> 
> Pound for pound, the greatest fighters are always going to be ~155 lbs.


----------



## White River (Feb 13, 2011)

Mayweather. Pacquiao relied on speed but he is not as quick as he used to be. That said, the odds are too low on Mayweather for me to consider placing a bet.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of boxing but I hope Pacquiao smashes that woman-beating prick - how the fuck does some douchebag who beats women half his size and strength have the guts to step into a ring to fight a man I don't know. We used to have a member of this forum who was a huge fan of Manny, not sure if he's still active.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I'm not a big fan of boxing but I hope Pacquiao smashes that woman-beating prick - how the fuck does some douchebag who beats women half his size and strength have the guts to step into a ring to fight a man I don't know. We used to have a member of this forum who was a huge fan of Manny, not sure if he's still active.


Let's not be too judgmental there, we don't know anything about his personal life or what really happened. Furthermore, Pacquiao has been reportedly, again we dont know, to be a womanizer, and cheated on his wife many many many times. And we dont know if he beat his wife either. Unfortunately, boxers tend to come for poor and sad backgrounds, and a lot of them, have this tendency for aggression and they have had domestic abuse. None of this is justification, but I pause before making judgments as these. 

My thoughts on the fight. I really dont care. I used to be a big boxing fan from like 2000 till 2013. I just dont care anymore. I wish they fought when it mattered the most, back in 2009-2011. But it never happened, and it just doesn't appeal to me anymore. I wanted to see them fight back when they were both prime, which was ideally 2009-10ish. I loved Pac since I first saw him on some HBO undercard and he was unknown in the states, and it was his coming out party and I loved mayweathers ability since 2000, when I watched him as a SLW (super lightweight). Right now I just dont care, they are both pass prime, and Pac got brutally KO'd by Marquez and while he is still fast, and strong, his legs arent what they used to be and mayweather, doesn't have the same capacity he had with his defense, speed, or punch selection. He wasnt just a pot shotter, he does that because he is more vulnerable being old. hopefully they have a great fight, but i just dont have the interests, and wont be watching it, I'll catch the rerun somehow, or highlight reel. fucks given, none.


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

This fight should have happened years ago when they were in their prime. I think mayweather. I want pacquiao to win because I like his speed, professionalism and freddie roach.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Something interesting: When the fight got announced, the betting odds for a draw was 22-1. Now it's 8-1. Ton of money getting thrown on a less than satisfying conclusion.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

I wouldn't want a guy who's known for occasional use of dirty tactics in the ring to win. Sadly, it looks like he may have the upper hand here. Manny's gone a lot softer now. Besides, he's proven himself already... 

lol 

*NASAN NA MGA PINOY DITO? KAMPIHAN NIYO NAMAN AKO! GUSTO KONG MANALO SI PACQUIAO! WOOOH! TARA! PUSTAHAN NA! XD*


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

Mayweather.


----------



## Trademark (Nov 13, 2014)

Cesspool said:


> but either way I hope one of them gets Knocked Out.


mayweather dserves k.o punch by pacman, and this would be the first time that 'money' shall be pulverise. to prove everyone that manny is the BEST and is capable to sweep anyone who dares to block his driveway-whether if he's unbeatable or a bulldog puppy


Miharu said:


> I'm just confused.


sometimes a good offense is the best defense


Vinniebob said:


> plus he knows how to win


and pacman knows how to break it


skycloud86 said:


> We used to have a member of this forum who was a huge fan of Manny, not sure if he's still active.


this one?:


WeirdRaptor28 said:


> NASAN NA MGA PINOY DITO? KAMPIHAN NIYO NAMAN AKO! GUSTO KONG MANALO SI PACQUIAO! WOOOH! TARA! PUSTAHAN NA! XD


----------



## Acey (Apr 14, 2010)

Mayweather. Pacman fights with reckless abandonment and doesnt have the greatest head movement. One thing Pacman does have going for him is that his punches are usually coming from unorthodoxed angles which makes him difficult to tag. The Marquez fights are evidence that Pacman is predicatable, even for a slow fighter like Marquez, if you can figure out his patterns. Marquez makes his living by figuring out a fighters pattern, which is why Pacman was eventually knocked out (granted it took FOUR fights, but i think that is because of Manny's granite chin.) 

Manny can overcome Mayweather's speed and boxing skills, but he has never fought someone with the stragetic prowess of Mayweather. I think Mayweather will feel out Manny in the first few rounds, and after that it will be pretty lobsided win for Mayweather.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

Jakenpoi said:


> this one?:


Haha. No. Not me. :tongue:


----------



## Petrahygen (Nov 22, 2012)

WeirdRaptor28 said:


> I wouldn't want a guy who's known for occasional use of dirty tactics in the ring to win. Sadly, it looks like he may have the upper hand here. Manny's gone a lot softer now. Besides, he's proven himself already...
> 
> lol
> 
> *NASAN NA MGA PINOY DITO? KAMPIHAN NIYO NAMAN AKO! GUSTO KONG MANALO SI PACQUIAO! WOOOH! TARA! PUSTAHAN NA! XD*


Yo, fellow Pinoy here! Go, Pacman!


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

Petrahygen said:


> Yo, fellow Pinoy here! Go, Pacman!


Musta brad! Haha! GO MANNY! IPAKITA MO ANG LAKAS NG STING POWER PACQ!!! MALUNGGAY! KAYA KO NGA PINANGTHESIS YUNG EFFECTS NG MALUNGGAY SA LIVE WEIGHT NG BROILERS EH! PARA MALAKAS ANG SIPA! :laughing:


----------



## Petrahygen (Nov 22, 2012)

'Sup brad! *NAKAINOM NAKO NUNG STING! PERO HINDI YUNG MALLUNGAY! XD SANA LANG MANALO SI PACQUIAO!*


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

I think and hope Manny Pacquiao wins


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

As much as I really want Pacquiao to win, I think his chances are pretty slim. Mayweather is just too good.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

From what I've seen, Mayweather seems like a dick. Nuff said


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

is a good stream for the fight, but the chat next to it is a bit full of morons.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

TODAY'S THE DAY. HERE GOES NOTHING.

_"Mag-Alaksan ip-ar."_
-Manny Pacquiao

BTW, that's not racist. I'm just humoring the advertisement and his accent. Haha.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I am in mourning. My entire family is in mourning. I got so into that match and I don't even like sporting things.


----------



## Petrahygen (Nov 22, 2012)

...and Pacquiao lost. And I've heard that it was a pretty dirty win for Mayweather.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

That said... Right away I sort of knew Mayweather was going to win. The odds were stacked against Pacquiao. Mayweather was just so big... and I mean, he's never lost before. Doesn't mean I'm not still heartbroken, but I don't know what made people honestly convinced Pacquaio would defeat those odds. 

I am pretty miffed by how the media is treating him though. Acting as if he should be ashamed of his loss, when even making it that far is more than quite the accomplishment. Sure, he came in a few points behind Mayweather. That doesn't mean he didn't fight a good fight and really deserve to be there.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Petrahygen said:


> ...and Pacquiao lost. And I've heard that it was pretty dirty win for Mayweather.


I'm not used to watching boxing, but... It looked to me that nearly every time Pacquiao went in for the punches and got somewhere, Mayweather put himself in a headlock. It looked cheap to me. Pacquaio had quite a few "flurries," as the announcers explained it, but Mayweather really cut him off quite a few times, which to me looked like a pretty cowardly move. The other guys who fought before them didn't do that crap. 

I don't know. Honestly I'm really bitter :/


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

Goddamn Money won. What a sad day. Damn hugger, always running around. No wonder none of them got really hurt. Although I swear Mayweather's lips are bigger than usual. 

All these memes popping out on my Facebook homepage. Haha.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

It is a dirty win. There's a massive uproar hear in the Philippines screaming racist and homophobic jokes/insults/memes at Mayweather. I'm having a hell of a good time just viewing them for lolz.

I'm not surprised. Just mad. Manny's probably the only guy I've ever seen who could put Mayweather in those places and have him running around like a girl. Haha.

"It was a good fight. I thought I won. He didn't do anything." -Manny Pacquiao

So close. SO CLOSE.


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

Mayweather was supposed to be taught a lesson in humility. And it was supposed to be Pacquiao. I'm more than disappointed. The fight was pretty boring too.

I want a rematch. But sadly, I don't think that's gonna happen.


----------



## szenir (May 4, 2015)

Manny Pacquiao!


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

I know I'm late, but even before Pac lost, I figured Pretty Boy Floyd would win. I know he's not very likeable as a person and people didn't want this, but that's irrelevant to the fact that he, regardless of style, is a winning machine. He's fucking legendary. But also a dick.


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

Where is my share of the prize money for picking the winner? :tongue:


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

I almost lost it when I saw the "Mayweather Promotions" on the screen after the fight.


----------

